# PETA KILLS 85% of the animals it rescues!!!!!



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

I wish I could could brag those percentages.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

I thought this was common knowledge, I read an article a few years ago where 2 peta employees that were taking in dogs and the ones they couldnt find homes for (which was most of them) were put to sleep and dumped in a dumpster behind a supermarket.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

That's just great.


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/id/134549?GT1=43002


Yeah but they don't eat them.


----------



## NorthernMN (Aug 19, 2005)

Newsweek Article said:


> The group argues that in order to maintain their no-kill status these facilities simply turn away animals that are unlikely to be adopted, often leaving them to fates worse than death. "No one hates it more than we do," says Nachminovitch. *"But we would rather offer these animals a painless death than have them tortured, starved or sold for research." *PETA isn't the only group to take that stance. "No-kill is a noble goal," says Wayne Pacelle, president and CEO of the Humane Society of the United States. "But the sheer number of animals make it almost unachievable."


Sounds like the same arguement we use for hunting.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

and they dont want us killing animals


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

NorthernMN said:


> Sounds like the same arguement we use for hunting.


I was going to say the same thing


----------



## sheds188 (Sep 23, 2007)

nice,that goes to show you that they are a bunch of hipocrites!!! my point over and over!! PETA SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

*Peta*

Anyone who hunts and eats their kill is a member of PETA. That's PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS!

Slowen


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

*Peta*

Anyone who hunts and eats their kill is a member of PETA. That's PEOPLE EATING TASTY ANIMALS!

Slowen


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Ttt


----------

